# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  Windows workflow foundation

## em9790

سلام 
کسی از دوستان در مورد WF اطلاعات داره؟ یا اینکه منبعی کامل بهم معرفی کنه؟

----------

